# Einfluss Vorbau auf Fahreigenschaften?



## Apogatte (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine grundsätzliche Frage eines Newbie: Welchen Einfluss hat die Länge des Lenker-Vorbaus auf die Fahreigenschaften? Oder anders: Welche unterschiedliche Auswirkungen hat ein Vorbau mit z.B. 120 mm verglichen mit dem selben Modell mit 100 oder 90 mm?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Eure Info.

MfG
Apo


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2004)

Macht einen riesigen Unterschied, hängt aber auch vom Vorbau_winkel_ ab.

Generell: 
kürzer=direkter/nervöser 
länger=ruhiger/träger

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cool-2 (19. Juni 2004)

Die Vorbaulänge wirkt sich folgend aus:

Langer Vorbau, das Bike wird agiler und kurvenfreudiger
Kurzer Vorbau, der Geradeauslauf wird verbessert

Welche Länge nun zum Fahrstiel des Einzelnen passend ist, ist inviduell.
Maße aus der Armlänge und Körpergröße stehen der Oberrohr- und Vorbaulänge entgegen.

Cool-2


----------



## kneffi (19. Juni 2004)

?
Is das richtig? Langer Vorbau = Kurvenfreudiger
                    Kurzer Vorbau = besserer geradeauslauf

Nich andersherum?

Gibts da eigentlich irgende ne Formel oder Richtmaße zur Berechnung des richtigen Bikes? (Vorbaulänge, Oberrohrlänge, Bauhöhe usw...)???


----------



## Apogatte (19. Juni 2004)

Ähm, widersprecht´Ihr Euch jetzt nicht ein bisschen?

Außerdem kapier ich das nicht: "Maße aus der Armlänge und Körpergröße stehen der Oberrohr- und Vorbaulänge entgegen". 
Könntest Du mir das vielleicht noch etwas näher erklären?


Gruß
Apo


----------



## geopard (19. Juni 2004)

langer flacher vorbau ist für geradeauslauf, weil der hebel grösser ist

duruch ein langen vorbau verlagert sich das gewicht nach vorne und unten,
also gehts besser den berg hinauf.

msg


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2004)

@ Apogatte: ja, aber ich hab recht.   

Bei einem Langen Vorbau braucht man weniger Kraft, um das Rad 
zu steuern, weil man - wie Geopard schon sag -einen längeren Hebel hat. 
Deshalb hat man im Gelände (MTB!) mit einem langen Vorbau einen besseren 
Geradeauslauf. Man hat das Vorderrad besser unter Kontrolle, aber muss dafür
in Kurven eine größere Lenkbewegung machen. Wer genug Kraft in den Armen
hat kann also auch einen kurzen Vorbau fahren. Fühlt sich spritziger an.

Auf der Straße kann ein kurzer Vorbau subjektiv ruhiger wirken, weil
die Lenkung schwerer reagiert.

Ich fahre am Racebike einen 105mm 6° Vorbau (umgedreht, d.h. 6° nach unten)

Thb


----------



## Apogatte (19. Juni 2004)

@Thunder
A-ha.Ich frage nur, weil ich gerade Ersatz brauche und grüble, weil es meinen Vorbau (Ritchey) als 120 -80 mm in 10 mm-Abständen gibt. Ich hatte 120 (Serie) also bleib´ich wohl dabei. . . !?


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2004)

Du kannst auch den 110er probieren wenn du ein etwas sportlicheres Fahrgefühl 
willst - in einem guten Laden bauen sie dir das Teil sicher probeweise dran.

Mir gefällt sogar der 90er an meinem alten Fully irgendwie, aber mit einem
kurzen Lenker (der spielt auch eine Rolle) ist das dann im Gelände schon 
sehr nervös. Einen Freund, der von einem Bike mit 120er Vorbau auf mein 
Bike mit 90er umgestiegen ist, hat's fast damit umgehauen und für mich lag
sein Bike wie ein Brett auf dem Trail.

Die Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite kann man vom Prinzip her
mit der Lenkradgröße bei (Renn-)Autos & Lastern vergleichen.
Alles eine Frage der Hebelwirkung.

Wer hat das nochmal gesagt mit dem Hebel und die Erde aus den Angeln heben?
Archimedes?

Thb


----------



## Apogatte (19. Juni 2004)

@Thunder
Alles klar: Ich nehm, was ich hatte und probier mal den 110er aus. Weniger is nich´- ich komm eh´ so schwer die Anstiege hoch, da könnt ich Arichimedes manchmal zum Schieben gebrauchen . . .  

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Butch (20. Juni 2004)

Auf der Straße kann ein kurzer Vorbau subjektiv ruhiger wirken, weil die Lenkung schwerer reagiert.   

Kann ich absolut bestätigen,
ich habe gerade sämtliche Varianten getestet !

Fazit:

Statt 105 mm und 6°, fahre ich momentan 80 mm und 6° und bin mehr als zufrieden. Vor war das Bike nervös, jetzt ist es angenehm ruhig. Besorge mir aber jetzt das VRO-System, dann kann ich noch ausführlicher testen.

Mfg
Butch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eickzone (21. Juni 2004)

Kuzer Vorbau-->  nervöser 
langer Vorbau-->ruhiger

Der Kraftaufwand ist witzlos mit nen breiteren lenker wird das reguliert.
Bei nen langen Vorbau lenkst du mehr mit dem Körper weil dein lenker nen großen weg um den Drehpunkt macht somit ist das auch ruhiger weil du für den gleichen lenkeinschlag mehr weg benötigst.

Die Körperage hat da auch noch ne rolle


----------



## maaatin (22. Juni 2004)

Nicht zu vergessen, der Einfluß den die Oberrohrlänge des Rahmens ausüben kann. Je länger das Oberrohr, desto kürzer kann (oder muß sogar) der Vorbau sein. Ein zu langer Vorbau sorgt in diesem Fall nämlich für eine Überstreckung der Arme und das kann dazu führen, daß das Vorderrad entlastet wird, weil der Körperschwerpunkt zum Ausgleich nach hinten wandert, so daß in Kurven das Vorderrad leicht wegrutscht.

Und ja, meine persönliche Erfahrung besagt auch, daß das Lenkverhalten umso träger wird, je länger der Vorbau ist - für die Begründung verweise ich auf den Vorautor...


----------



## Apogatte (23. Juni 2004)

@martin
Hm. Ist natürlich nur ne theoretische Frage, aber dennoch: (wie weit) würdest Du verkürzen?  Mein Oberrohr ist von Schweißnaht zu Schweißnaht (Oberseite) 53 cm lang, ich bin 1,79 m. Der Serien-Vorbau ist, wie gesagt, 120 mm. Was meinst´?


----------



## rigger (23. Juni 2004)

Die oberrohrläge wird horizontal vom Voebau zur Sattelstütze gemessen! 
Bei deinem stevens müssten das wenn du 19" Rahmengröße hast eigentlich so um die 580 sein!

Auf jeden fall horizontal zur sattelstütze messen und nicht am Oberrohr lang, da diese ja meistens nichr Waagerecht verlaufen.

Bei meinem stevens S8 in 19" hatte ich nen 110er vorbau und bin gut mit klargekommen, bin 1,76 groß/klein


----------



## Wern (4. Juli 2004)

Moin
Wie mess ich die Länge von meinem Vorbau? Komplette Länge oder nur bis zur Mittte der Lenkerklemmung?
Hab vor mir einen kürzeren zuzulegen. 
danke


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. Juli 2004)

Wie so vieles am Bike, mitte-mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian1 (4. Juli 2004)

mit einem kürzeren vorbau bekommt man das VR besser hochgezogen


----------



## Wern (4. Juli 2004)

jetzt hab ich einen 125er Vorbau. Eindeutig zu lang. ist der unterschied zu nem 90er extrem zu spüren. Soll ich mir doch lieber nen 110 holen?


----------



## cyclon3 (4. Juli 2004)

sebastian1 schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem kürzeren vorbau bekommt man das VR besser hochgezogen



Nö.. rat mal warum die Trialer so nen Monstervorbau haben!
Durch den längeren Vorbau haste nen größeren Hebel und kannst dadurch auch das VR besser anheben!


----------



## Rookie 2005 (20. November 2005)

Hallo, wie würden sich den die Fahreigenschaften bei einem sehr steilen Vorbau (Bsp. 35 Grad) verhalten?  

Hintergrund: Bedingt durch meine eher ungewöhnlichen Körpermaße, (ich habe im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper, sehr lange Beine, aber fühle mich ansonsten wohl  ) überlege ich mir einen steilen Vorbau zuzulegen. *Ins Auge gefasst habe ich momentan einen Syntace VRO in Cannondale Headshock-Version mit 35 Grad / Gr. M (65-115mm) oder M (95-145mm) inkl. Reduzierhülse für meine Marzocchi Gabel 1 1/8 Zoll, zuzulegen. Mit diesem soll die große Differenz zw. dem Sattel und dem Lenker veringert werden.* Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das Teil nicht zu extrem ist und ich nicht lieber erst einen 20 Grad VRO nehmen soll!?

Aktuell sind es inakzeptabele 15cm   !!!; Truvativ-Vorbau XR: 5 Grad / 90mm; Truvativ-Lenker Holzfäller: 8 Grad / Rise ca. 25mm 

*Wie groß sollte die ideale Sattel- Lenkerdifferenz eigentlich sein? * 

Ich meine gelesen zu haben: 3-5 cm bei Tourern und etwa 6-10 cm bei Racern
Generell gilt ja, je mehr Downhill gefahren wird umso geringer soll die Diff. sein.

* Größe: 186 cm
* Schrittlänge: 94 cm
* Armlänge: 67 cm
* Oberschenkellänge: 39 cm
* "Körperlänge": 152 cm (vom Boden bis zum Brustbein, s.a. Besser-Biken.at)
* Gewicht: 76 kg
* Bevorzugte Sitzpos.: "komfortabel bis sportlich" (wenn überhaupt, werde ich wohl eher selten ein Rennen fahren)
* Gelände: Teutoburger Wald / Sauerland (also eher gemäßigt) & irgenwann -wenn die Form stimmt - auch mal ein Alpen-Cross


Mein Rennrad, was ich als Komfortabel einstufen würde, hat übrigens folgende Daten:
* Oberrohrlänge: 595 mm (mitte Steuerr. - mitte Sitzr.)
* Sitzrohrlänge: 640 mm (mitte Tretlager - oberk. Sitzr.)
* Vorbau getauscht von 120mm auf 95mm (Flip-Flop nach oben gerichtet  )... ja, ja ich weis ist nicht gerade schön , aber kompfortabel -> Sattel- Lenkerüberhohung 7 cm.

Ps: Bei meinem RR passt übrigens folgende, irgendwo mal gel., Grundregel: bei Oberlenkerhaltung mit den Händen auf den Bremshebeln, sollte die VR-Nabe fasst vollständig, vom Lenker verdeckt sein. Diese kann man aber wohl nicht 100%ig auf´s MTB übertragen, oder?

Also, wer es bis hier hin geschaft hat alles zu lesen und mir womöglich noch weiterhilft, dem bin ich zu ewigem Dank verpflichtet!!!  
Gruß Stefan


----------



## trialsrookie (23. November 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö.. rat mal warum die Trialer so nen Monstervorbau haben!
> Durch den längeren Vorbau haste nen größeren Hebel und kannst dadurch auch das VR besser anheben!


So ganz kann man das aber auch nicht stehen lassen... langer Vorbau ja, aber dafür auch extrem steil! Ein flacher, langer XC-Vorbau wäre da sehr kontraproduktiv - bei "normalen" MTB-Vorbauten (u. -bikes) stimmt es also sehr wohl, dass mit kürzerem Vorbau das VR leichter angehoben werden kann


----------

